# SS 06.07.19 - Kabalevsky #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Dmitry Kabalevsky (1904–1987)

Symphony No. 2 in C minor, op. 19

1. Allegro quasi presto
2. Andante non troppo
3. Prestissimo scherzando


Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

With realdealblues not posting, I'll make a choice after several months. This weekend for your listening enjoyment we have Dmitry Kabalevsky's Symphony no. 2. Perhaps known more for his children's pieces for piano, piano concerti and of course, The Comedians, Kabalevsky wrote four symphonies of which no. 2 was the most accessible. Whenever I listen to Kabalevsky I am quite engaged but haven't listened to this in quite some time. Jarvi conducting the BBC Philharmonic for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the same Jarvi/Stott performance and look forward to listening to it.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have this recording Ang/Malmo so will listen to it. Thanks for stepping in cougarjuno.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The same goes for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll be listening to the above two as well as the CPO version from the North German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Elji Oue. It's all to do with a game I'm running.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Put me down for the BBC Philharmonic with Jarvi
Looking forward to this one


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I have this recording Ang/Malmo so will listen to it. Thanks for stepping in cougarjuno.


Yep, this one from spotify and thanks cougarjuno for keeping the wheels rolling


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have this one. I quite like Kabalevsky's 2nd. Its pleasant enough.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Oddly enough I only really know Kabalevsky through his Cello Concertos, especially No.2, which is rather good. I'll find one on YouTube


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I don’t have any recordings of this so Amazon music is my source - either the NDR recording above or the Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Loris Tjeknavorian.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Via spotify:

View attachment 121070


Not exactly groundbreaking stuff but a very decent Symphony that held my attention well enough - I'll try and listen again and will sample the piano concertos that accompany the Symphony on the disc.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened a couple of times to the BBC Phil recording with Neeme Jarvi, on Chandos.

First movement, urgent and driving. Some imaginative touches and interesting use of low percussion. Second movement, an overwrought Tchaikovskian lament. For me, less interesting. Third movement, serves as both a scherzo and a finale. Much of the time, scurrying triplets underlie the various slower and more emphatic themes. Like the first movement, rhythm pretty much rules here, although I might wish for some more memorable themes.

I suspect that this symphony would be a welcome concert piece if it were performed. I checked the latest year I have, 2016-17, with records of the 40+ major US orchestras, and it wasn’t performed here at all. Curiously, nothing by Kabalevsky was performed!

But it was certainly welcome to me, here on SS. Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Listened to that CPO recording, on YouTube. A very pleasant and enjoyable listen! I doubt this is a major masterpiece, but it's none the worse for that. Good choice!


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I really enjoyed that first movement, by far the most memorable part of the symphony for me. I only knew Kabalevsky from the cello concerti and the Comedians before this, but I'll have to look more closely at this composer...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MrMeatScience said:


> I really enjoyed that first movement, by far the most memorable part of the symphony for me. I only knew Kabalevsky from the cello concerti and the Comedians before this, but I'll have to look more closely at this composer...


I agree that the first movement is the real standout here.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Malx said:


> Via spotify:
> 
> View attachment 121070
> 
> ...


just realised this morning that this work is the most recent choice for 'Saturday Symphony'......In my opinion this entire disc is worth a close listen to.I am aware of various reservations that have been voiced regarding the composer (in particualr with regard to his relationship with the regime at the time) but I find his music to be very enjoyable.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry I missed out.
I'll go for this one this coming Saturday.


----------

